# UML2 - Tool unter Eclipse installieren



## DEvent (19. Aug 2006)

Hallo
wie installiere ich den UML2 - Tool unter Eclipse 3.2.0 ?
Ich habe die Schritte versucht:

```
Help
    > Software Updates
       > Find and Install...
          > Search for new features to install
             > Add Update Site...
                * Name: UML2 Update Manager Site
                * URL:    
                [url]http://download.eclipse.org/tools/uml2/updates/site.xml[/url]
               (Releases)
                     (or):    
                [url]http://download.eclipse.org/tools/uml2/updates/site-interim.xml[/url]
               (I, M and S builds)
```
Aber dann wird nichts zum installieren angezeigt. Da wird UML2 Update Manager Site angezeigt, da kann ich aber nichts installieren.
hm in diesem Update Manager kann ich nur EMF 2.1.0 runterladen und installieren aber für UML2 wird EMF 2.2 benötigt.


----------



## Wildcard (19. Aug 2006)

hmm, so sollte das eigentlich aussehen:





sicher das du alles richtig gemacht hast?

btw: interim solltest du besser nicht benutzen


----------



## DEvent (19. Aug 2006)

> interim


interim ?? :?:


----------



## Wildcard (19. Aug 2006)

DEvent hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://download.eclipse.org/tools/uml2/updates/site-*interim.xml*


Unter diesem URI gibt's die Entwickler-Versionen, du solltest den anderen nehmen.


----------



## DEvent (27. Aug 2006)

Also irgendwas stimmt bei mir nicht.
Bei mir wird der Dialog angezeigt, aber da ist nur
+ [ ] UML2

wenn ich auf das + klicke, kommt aber kein Baum mit den subitems, wenn ich das Häckchen bei [ ] UML2 mache, dann kann ich immernoch nicht auf Next> oder Finish, die 2 Buttons sind bei mir immer deaktiviert.






Achja, wenn ich das Hächchen bei "Show latest version only" anklicke, dann wird gar nichts angezeigt.


----------



## Wildcard (27. Aug 2006)

Da fehlt dir wohl ein Plugin.
Trag diese URL in den Update-Manager ein:
http://download.eclipse.org/callisto/releases/
Dann wählst du dir UML2 aus, und drückst dann auf 'Select Required'.
Rein aus Neugier:
Was willst du eigentlich mit UML2 machen? Das ist eigentlich nur für PlugIn Entwickler interessant... ???:L


----------



## DEvent (27. Aug 2006)

Ist das kein UML-Diagramm-Erstellungs-Tool ?


----------



## Wildcard (27. Aug 2006)

Nein, das ist ein Meta-Model für UML2 das dazu gedacht ist in UML-Editoren verwendet zu werden  :wink:


----------



## DEvent (27. Aug 2006)

nagut...
kannst du mir dann ein UML-Tool empfehlen ?

Probier grad Omono aus, mal schauen wie es ist.

Thx


----------



## Wildcard (27. Aug 2006)

Gibt leider keine wirklichen guten freien Produkte. ArgoUML ist wenigstens halbwegs benutzbar...
Omondo kannst du dir auch mal ansehen, aber für Kommerzielle Projekte kannst du es leider nicht benutzen.
Ansonsten fange ich demnächst selbst mit der Entwicklung eines UML Eclipse Plugins an, bis es einsatzbereit ist musst du aber noch etwas warten  :wink:


----------

